# Magnetventil ansteuern über Endress+Hauser Meßgeräte



## kontakloser (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo
Möchte an meinem Endress+Hauser Liquisys M  (PH Messgerät)
Modell Typ : CPM223 PR0010
Möchte ein 230V Magnetventil ansteuern (Min -Maxwert ) wie müsste dazu die Verdrahtung aussehen an den Klemmen auf der Rückseite des Gerätes.
Möchte da nicht kaputt machen durch falsche Kabelbelegung.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen damit.
Danke

Anschlußbild siehe Grafik im Anhang


----------



## volker (19 Januar 2019)

Die Ausgangsrelais sind folgendermaßen belastbar. Also bei einem 230V AC Ventil 500VA.
siehe BA https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...CEN_1413.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1f-iB3n4X01YHmuHU_HotG


```
[FONT=serif]Switching current with ohmic load (cos [/FONT]
[FONT=sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=serif]= 1):[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]max. 2 A[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]Switching current with inductive load (cos[/FONT]
[FONT=sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=serif] = 0.4):max. 2 A[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]Switching voltage:[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]max. 250 V AC, 30 V DC
[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]Switching power with ohmic load (cos [/FONT]
[FONT=sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=serif] = 1):[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]max. 500 VA AC, 60 W DC[/FONT]
[FONT=serif]Switching power with inductive load (cos[/FONT]
[FONT=sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=serif] = 0.4):  max. 500 VA AC, 60 W DC
[/FONT]
```


----------



## kontakloser (19 Januar 2019)

Danke erstmal für die Wortmeldung.
Das Ventil was ich ansteuern möchte hat 250V mit 5 Watt.Damit komme ich mit 2 A ja locker hin 

Aber wie sieht dazu die Verkabelung aus dazu an den Anschlußklemmen ?


----------



## kontakloser (19 Januar 2019)

PH Glassonde ist soweit verkabelt mit dem BNC Stecker und den PT100 Kabeln auf 11/12/13 soweit so gut.
Jetzt kommt noch der Ausgang 1 mit dem 250V Anschluß für das Magnetventil.
Muss das auf 31 /32 oder auf 49 /47 ?


----------



## volker (20 Januar 2019)

31/32 ist ein analogausgang. vermutlich 0-20mA oder 4-20mA.

du musst den relaiskontakt verwenden.

von elektrotechnik scheinst du nicht viel ahnung zu haben.
230V können ganz schön aua machen. also sei vorsichtig.


----------



## kontakloser (20 Januar 2019)

Da haste nicht unrecht daher hier die Frage.
Das vermute mal das über das Relais 1 nur der 250V Phase (L) geführt wird.
Muss ich den N Leiter vom Eingangstrom holen und auf das Magnetventil legen damit das Magnetventil dann auch funktioniert ?


----------



## volker (20 Januar 2019)

deswegen habe ich es dir aufgezeichnet.
der l1 (phase) geht auf  auf kontakt 48 des relais.  49 geht auf den a1 des ventils.
der n (null) geht auf den a2 des ventils.


----------



## kontakloser (20 Januar 2019)

Danke
Jetzt habe ich Verstanden ging immer davon aus das das Relais schon eine eigene Stromführung vom Geräte selbst bezieht.
Deswegen habe ich mit dem Phasenprüfer an den Kontakten auch kein Erfolg.
Jetzt versteh ich auch die Zeichnung.

Ich muss nur auf den Kontakt 48 Dauerstrom  L1 damit ich auch was mit dem Phasenprüfer einen Schaltvorgang messen kann.

Ist das den bei dem Alarm Ausgang auch so weil das auf eine andere Leiste liegt müsste dann der L1 auf Nr.41 ?


----------



## volker (20 Januar 2019)

wenn ich mir die doku zum gerät anschaue, denke ich du meinst die kontakte 41,42,43.
das ist vergleichbar mit den meldekontakten rel 1-4.
ob die die gleiche leistung schalten können weiss ich jetzt so nicht. gehe ich aber von aus.
schau dir doch einfach mal die betriebsanleitung genauer an.

und *nein* der müsste nicht auf 41.
der "eingang für das relais ist 42(48)
der schräge strich von 42(48) der auf 41(47) geht ist der durchgang des relais wenn das relais nicht angesteuert wird.
wird das relais angesteuert hast du einen durchgang von 42(48) nach 43(49).
der schräge strich wechselt also von 42(48) nach 43(49)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aclbN35-Xek

hoffe das du das als laie verstehst


----------



## kontakloser (20 Januar 2019)

Danke für die Hilfe und die Geduld.
Das Video war Hilfreich für das Verständnis.
Man lernt halt nie im Leben aus.


----------

